# My 2012 Beetle Turbo "Late Launch Edition"



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm happily coming out of a 2012 Passat VR6 SEL and into a:

2012 Volkswagen Beetle Turbo Base 6 Speed Manual
Reflex Silver Metallic / Titan Black Cloth

*Xenon Lights & 19” Rims Package:*
Bi-Xenon Auto-Leveling Lights
LED Daytime Running Lights
LED License Plate Illumination
19” Tornado Rims
Sport Suspension
Security Wheel Locks

*Turbo Graphics Kit “Black”:*
Black & White Key Fob Covers 
Black Turbo Side Stripes
White Edged Mojo Mats

*Turbo Mat Kit:*
Turbo Monster Mats
Trunk Liner
Cargo Blocks


*Miscellaneous:*
First Aid Kit
License Plate Frames
Black Stem Caps


*Soon:*
Beetle Rear Badge
Coat Of Arms Roof Decal Black


I call it a late launch edition because it is stikingly similar to the launch edition models with the tornados and side graphics. The differences are that my dash is carbon fiber (I wanted this) and I have the xenon lights/led drls/led license plate lights. I love that this car is so rare, because for 2013 you can only get the xenon lights on the turbo sun.sound.nav, and I wanted a base turbo with no sunroof/kessy/nav/fender/steering wheel controls/armrest/sat/leather.

I particularly hated kessy on the passat as I'm always holding my key anyway and there is no place to put it, and having no sunroof is quieter on long trips, and I love the anthricite headliner. I use my phone as a nav, and the base stereo is great. I wanted cloth (and they're heated which is not common on cloth) and I never used the sat with my mdi in the passat (same here). The armrest would've been nice but i hear it rattles and I have a lot of storage where it would mount. Finally, the steering wheel controls would've been nice but I still have the base OBC which is just as detailed as the highline one which comes with the steering wheel control versions.

In the end I know this car is very rare as I waited for it to be found, and I love that it can't even be configured online since it was a slap on package (19" wheels and xenon lights). 

I think late launch is appropriate since the headlights were a delayed launch 

The only things I have planned to do as of now are the roof decal, and the beetle badge for the rear since it already says turbo on the mats, the side, and the keys.

And thank god it has the gauge pod, I would be so mad if it was deleted like some of the turbos.

Now feast your eyes!

Invoice

Upon Delivery

Window Sticker

Options

First Day

Driving Shot

Side

Front

Headlight

Interior

Trunk

Key Covers

Keychain (On Order)

To Do


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Congrats! This the first time I've seen *real life* photos of the key fob skins.

There's an identical car (but red) at my dealer that is almost calling my name.


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Congrats! This the first time I've seen *real life* photos of the key fob skins.
> 
> There's an identical car (but red) at my dealer that is almost calling my name.


Yeah I did a lot of research and it seems the red in this configuration only comes in DSG; I wanted red or blue, but the manual allotments in this configuration were white silver black and grey. So I went for silver which was the hardest to get  

Plus I was pleased mine came with virtually every accessory from the factory. The key fob covers even came from the factory!


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

btw here are my old keys. I had the white key cover as i bought it when you could still actually purchase them months ago. Luckily my beetle has them from the factory as they are becoming very hard to find.

It's nice that the key covers match the graphics on the side of the car


----------



## BADBTL (Aug 12, 2012)

nice car, i got the same one


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Nice B. 


SPORT SUSPENSION: Has anyone figured out the difference between a "Sport" and "non-Sport" suspension? Springs, dampers, sway-bars?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

BADBTL said:


> nice car, i got the same one



Show me pics!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Nice B.
> 
> 
> SPORT SUSPENSION: Has anyone figured out the difference between a "Sport" and "non-Sport" suspension? Springs, dampers, sway-bars?


If you don't have it and take a spirited turn to the left at high speed, you will easily be able
to open your door, reach out and pick up gum wrappers off the roadway. If you do have it,
there's no way you can pick up anything off the ground doing the same exercise. I believe
it's mentioned in the manual but I'm not sure what page?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

gwernerjr said:


> Show me pics!


Read on if you get bent out of shape like I did when I realized how huge the 'balloon' rear head-
rests were and found out the Euro version had lower ones that curve around the backrest. The 
shape can be seen when you see photos of the Golf R showcar. The same shape, and available
in Titan Black cloth, were in the 2010 Golf TDI. The fabric is an exact match but you will note
that the original ones in your car might have a faint blue stitching whereas the ones from the
Golf have black stitching. I believe they ran me about $175 each from a VW dealer in Auburn,
Washington. No sales tax or shipping charges were involved from that dealer.


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> If you don't have it and take a spirited turn to the left at high speed, you will easily be able
> to open your door, reach out and pick up gum wrappers off the roadway. If you do have it,
> there's no way you can pick up anything off the ground doing the same exercise. I believe
> it's mentioned in the manual but I'm not sure what page?



I didn't see anything in the manual.. Or anything about the xenon lights/LED drls. 

Trust me the sport suspension handles amazingly. And it is not rough at all. Super forgiving on the roads and super tight on the curves


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

gwernerjr said:


> I didn't see anything in the manual.. Or anything about the xenon lights/LED drls.
> 
> Trust me the sport suspension handles amazingly. And it is not rough at all. Super forgiving on the roads and super tight on the curves


Yup...


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I went out of my way to find a Turbo 6MT with the sport suspension (and I'm glad I did), but I'm still curious what the technical differences are. Probably takes someone with a full shop manual to tell. Or maybe careful examination of a VW parts site would yield some info.

GTarr


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

GTarr said:


> I went out of my way to find a Turbo 6MT with the sport suspension (and I'm glad I did), but I'm still curious what the technical differences are. Probably takes someone with a full shop manual to tell. Or maybe careful examination of a VW parts site would yield some info.
> 
> GTarr


Im curious too now


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

GTarr said:


> I went out of my way to find a Turbo 6MT with the sport suspension (and I'm glad I did), but I'm still curious what the technical differences are. Probably takes someone with a full shop manual to tell. Or maybe careful examination of a VW parts site would yield some info.
> 
> GTarr


-Springs: they're color coded
-Dampers: Part number is labeled on the body
-Sway-bars: a micrometer is needed to measure thickness

Owners of Beetles, one with and one without SS and compare the parts. Check the above and compare. 

My guess: VW is the scrooge of Xmas past, present and future all rolled into one, so the engineers slapped a thicker rear sway-bar and called it a day.... OR .... it's marketing hot air. 

Please prove me wrong!!!


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> -Springs: they're color coded
> -Dampers: Part number is labeled on the body
> -Sway-bars: a micrometer is needed to measure thickness
> 
> ...



It is different driving for sure, so it is not hot air. And all 19" tornado models have to have the sport suspension.


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Sweet ride!! Mine is packaged that same but in Candy White. :thumbup:


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Front Runner said:


> Sweet ride!! Mine is packaged that same but in Candy White. :thumbup:


Thanks but I traded it in on a new CC


----------

